# Who is going to disappear first - Burst.net/DigiPlus vs. volumeDrive



## drmike (Mar 21, 2014)

In light of the prior smackdown between Burstnet and volumeDrive over past due money and leasing owed, and with observation of Burst's sudden mass dumping of customers (move to random North Carolina and accept 30%+ rate hikes across many products) --- who is going under first?

Is it:

Burst.net

or 

volumeDrive


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 21, 2014)

Uhm, are these trashy FUD threads really needed?


----------



## Nett (Mar 21, 2014)

CC


----------



## kaniini (Mar 21, 2014)

I should really check up on that legal case, but I forgot my PACER login.


----------



## qps (Mar 21, 2014)

From what I could tell the last time I logged in, there won't be much news until the trial starts, which is scheduled to start in the summer (I want to say June/July, but I could be wrong, it's been a while since I looked).


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 21, 2014)

kaniini said:


> I should really check up on that legal case, but I forgot my PACER login.


@kaniini I just logged in and checked and I couldn't find anything on the Burst vs Volume Drive case.


----------



## qps (Mar 21, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @kaniini I just logged in and checked and I couldn't find anything on the Burst vs Volume Drive case.


The case is Data Sales (leasing company) vs VolumeDrive.


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 21, 2014)

qps said:


> The case is Data Sales (leasing company) vs VolumeDrive.



Oh I know about that. I have all the documents for it up till like 2 weeks ago. I will post them here in a moment.


----------



## ChrisM (Mar 21, 2014)

Volume Drive vs DataSales Legal Docs: 

https://mega.co.nz/#!mMN3laYL!cp7pD8o0YlkQA-dyqAgA4WVaofl_LgbOp1wYv1GTJCQ


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 21, 2014)

If BurstNet is smart they will. Somebody on WHT posted a really good strategy for BurstNet to accomplish the same thing they are doing now without the negative impact of it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 21, 2014)

If there were ever a worldwide nuclear war, only cockroaches and BurstNET would remain  :lol:

They rank too well on too many search terms not to enjoy a continual stream of new customers. A botched migration won't put them out of business. They've endured many major outages in the past, several mega threads on WebHostingTalk and they've always bounced right back.


----------



## drmike (Mar 21, 2014)

Well,  the lawsuit by Datasales is just one of volumeDrive's issues.

volumeDrive also has potential for suit from Burst.net who they supposedly owe north of $100k to also.

volumeDrive also has the runner they did in Florida and multiple pending/ongoing legal actions there.

Burt in contrast has the vulture capital folks grinding the company up and doing boneheaded moves one after another and shuttering locations.  They also have potential outstanding matter involving stiffing their electric provider. Case was filed in 2012 and unsure of final outcome (if still open).


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 21, 2014)

> volumeDrive also has potential for suit from Burst.net who they supposedly owe north of $100k to also.


Not a chance in hell of Burst suing VD because they know VD could turn around and file a far larger suit  (and win) against Burst for tortious interference due to ex-CEO Shawn's postings on WHT during the VD move.



> Burt in contrast has the vulture capital folks grinding the company up and doing boneheaded moves one after another and shuttering locations


Bone headed moves as far as some of the current customers and staff are concerned but if the moves lower the company's costs and increase revenues it could lead to a big payoff 1-2 years down the road when they sell Burst (and they will sell it, and the main reason for the current moves is because the game plan is to sell).


----------



## Cloudrck (Mar 21, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Not a chance in hell of Burst suing VD because they know VD could turn around and file a far larger suit  (and win) against Burst for tortious interference due to ex-CEO Shawn's postings on WHT during the VD move.


How can you be so sure? Aside from the fact that everyone's a lawyer online.


----------



## drmike (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't see vD prevailing in libel/slander suit - if they pursued one.

As Burst went public with it, details appear to be factual and mirror what vD did in Florida to another provider/DC.

Word has it, there are officially FELONY level bad check(s) wrote by vD in Florida.


----------



## kaniini (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, a company per se can't write a felony-level bad check.  I guess they would go after who actually wrote the check.


----------



## drmike (Mar 26, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Well, a company per se can't write a felony-level bad check.  I guess they would go after who actually wrote the check.


Corporate veil is pierced when the CEO knowingly does such directly.

Funny vD argued venue was improper in that State / had never been there.   Allegedly security cameras prove otherwise to the Court.

vD is going down.


----------



## peterw (Mar 26, 2014)

Another company is changing datacenters. SecureDragon lost some servers because of the move: https://twitter.com/SecureDragonLLC/status/448761993017978880


----------



## qps (Mar 26, 2014)

peterw said:


> Another company is changing datacenters. SecureDragon lost some servers because of the move: https://twitter.com/SecureDragonLLC/status/448761993017978880


I believe they are co-located with [email protected]  The move announcement was made some time ago.  [email protected] is co-located with FortressITX/Dedicatednow/Pwebtech, who is moving from Telx in Clifton to I think Digital Realty Trust in Weehawken.


----------



## drmike (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll start a thread for this


----------



## drmike (Mar 26, 2014)

New thread for the [email protected] / SecureDragon ongoing issue:


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess  burst is the winner  (it is April fools though)

DigiPLUS Assumes Assets of BurstNet

https://www.facebook.com/burstnetinc


----------



## Abydon (Apr 4, 2014)

Does that qualify since DigiPLUS is BurstNet?


----------

